# Ready for Snowmageddon??



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

They are predicting 21 inches of snow over the next two days. 

My SIL is up for a visit. She was supposed to fly home tomorrow. Instead she pushed her return flight out to Sunday. 

Got stocked up on food and firewood. Ready to hunker down for a few days.

Are you all ready?????


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 13, 2017)

I will watch from afar. Be careful and enjoy the peace.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 13, 2017)

Johnt, we did that in 93. I sure don't want to go through that again


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Revised outlook is for 6-12" here. Looking forward to it. Normally, I get all giddy the night of a storm like this and stay up with a bottle of wine, looking at various forecasts/models. Lent is putting a dent in that (along with the handful of ladies that will be using my big screen to watch 'The Bachelor' tonight). But it'll be fun nonetheless. Got ingredients yesterday for meatballs and sauce, so I'll have that simmering tomorrow while I clear snow.


----------



## wpt-me (Mar 13, 2017)

Just awaiting lol !!

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 13, 2017)

That system is hitting me now. It will be a Nor'easter off Lake Michigan for us, so heavier snowfall in my little area. We have about 6" on the ground now, with plenty more to come. Nothing like 21", however.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 13, 2017)

I've got my batteries charged up. I have enough food and water for a few days. I still need to get gas in the car though. Hopefully my work doesn't rent a hotel for me hah. I hate when they do that. I prefer to work from home.

Right now the forecast is to start heavy snow of round 2"-4" per hour early Tuesday with a total of 18"-24" through Wednesday. 

It's times like these, I'm glad I'm not in a house right now. (between houses) Though at some point. I will have to deal with shoveling these large snow falls again.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> ...along with the handful of ladies that will be using my big screen to watch 'The Bachelor' tonight).


 
You should have done what Al Bundy did when he got cable. He purchased the Guy package (now with femblock)..

Hmm. Meatball and sauce. Good idea!


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 13, 2017)

JohnT said:


> They are predicting 21 inches of snow over the next two days.
> 
> Are you all ready?????



No one is ever ready for the Spanish Inquisition or a Nor'easter.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2017)

We are looking for it starting Tuesday morning and into Wed. I'm hoping it stays east and south of us as it looks right now. Predicting 5 to 8 here. That's enough for me. It has been another very light snow year for us only plowing twice. Last year I only plowed once. Stay home, stay safe and stay warm guys.


----------



## Bodenski (Mar 13, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Revised outlook is for 6-12" here. Looking forward to it. Normally, I get all giddy the night of a storm like this and stay up with a bottle of wine, looking at various forecasts/models.



Yeah, living in the DC area makes these forecasts tough. A 20 mile difference in the track of the storm means we could either get 12+ inches or nothing but rain!

Dinner plans for us tomorrow is some brunswick stew that's been sitting in the freezer waiting for such an occasion. I'm sure I can find something to go along with that!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2017)

And here in the Southwest it's just.......... 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYtYraMeK2Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYtYraMeK2Q[/ame]


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh be quiet over there Mike.........


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike, 

We will remember this in July when it is 195 in the shade out by you.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2017)

You forget I live at ~7000ft EL and July is monsoon season so sunny in the AM and T-Storms in the PM. Daytime highs in July are around 82-85. 

Get your golf game in the morning, showers (and lightening) can start to roll in by lunch time.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 13, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Revised outlook is for 6-12" here. Looking forward to it. Normally, I get all giddy the night of a storm like this and stay up with a bottle of wine, looking at various forecasts/models. Lent is putting a dent in that (along with the handful of ladies that will be using my big screen to watch 'The Bachelor' tonight). But it'll be fun nonetheless. Got ingredients yesterday for meatballs and sauce, so I'll have that simmering tomorrow while I clear snow.



That's funny, I'm going to the local Giant in a few minutes to get ground meat to make meatballs, then I'll do a ragú on the stove all day tomorrow. Great minds think alike!

Looking at 14-22" here. I hate snow storms, especially when I can't drink. At least it is a Miller "B" type storm, so there is a chance things will get messed up when the energy transfers to the coastal storm, I'm crossing my fingers and toes. Also a chance for dry air to get pulled into the system, hopefully over my house...

Edit: they just sent around an email suggesting we don't come in if the totals are what they are predicting. Guess I'm on for the Ragú!


----------



## Sweetiepie (Mar 13, 2017)

This is the storm we had last week, I hope it isn't the same one. We got an inch of rain first and then 70mph winds. Amtrak was delayed 14 hours because they hit a 25 ft snow bank and 4 engines couldn't get them pulled out. 

This is our driveway. It took us a day to get out. This is only one snowbank down our driveway, we had to remove many more, some bigger. 

Stay warm and inside.


----------



## Mismost (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty rugged here too...high yesterday was only 65 with a brisk north breeze. I had to dig out a long sleeved shirt...though I was gonna have to turn on the car heater before we got to church, but we barely made it!

I did two winters in Germany...swore I would never go through anything like that every again....and I have not. You folks are nuts!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 13, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> And here in the Southwest it's just..........
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYtYraMeK2Q


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2017)

It has begun.

Local school system has already cancelled all evening activities. It is currently sunny and 45 degrees.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> You forget I live at ~7000ft EL and July is monsoon season so sunny in the AM and T-Storms in the PM. Daytime highs in July are around 82-85.
> 
> Get your golf game in the morning, showers (and lightening) can start to roll in by lunch time.


----------



## AZMDTed (Mar 13, 2017)

According to a teenage looking announcer on the Weather Channel this is not Snowmageddon II. Rather, we are facing, wait for it...... Bombogensis!

But at least bombogenesis is apparently a real term with a definition, i.e., a drop of 1 millibar per hour for 24 hours. This one is scheduled for a 29 mb drop.

Just wanted to set the record straight


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2017)

A friend just sent me this... 

Had me laughing out loud!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 13, 2017)

JohnT said:


> A friend just sent me this...
> 
> Had me laughing out loud!



Cool, I'm on the edge between 15 and 25 bottles! Too bad I can't drink it for 27 or so days....


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 13, 2017)

Made me laugh out loud as well.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 13, 2017)

They are calling for 12" to 18" here. Lots of wine on hand.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2017)

We are suppose to get about 12" but I'll wait and see.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Started snowing about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2017)

Tonights weather forecast from ABQ says for the next 7 days we will be 17-20 degrees warmer than normal for this time of year. I can just see the Marquette pushing by the weekend but we have *2 more months* until we are out of the late Spring freeze possibilities!



grapeman said:


> Oh be quiet over there Mike.........


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like we are on track to finish up with 18". We had about 12" today, and looking at half again as much tomorrow. Probably even more where I am close to the Lake. So not as far from your 21" as I expected.


----------



## DiscoStu (Mar 14, 2017)

Middle maryland. Dont have cable so I had to have someone tell me there was a storm coming. Made about 5#s of pulled pork bread and started a strawberry wine. Opened a bottlee of whiskey tonight I got for grandma. It had a tax stamp on it from 1980. Have one from 1970. Wished it aged like wine.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 14, 2017)

Did the 3 feet of snow in February. No thx. Had to make a track around the yard with my snowblower so the dog had someplace to run off energy. 

It will start as snow/wind here around 4pm, change to heavy rain/100km wind by 8pm and mostly be done by 1am. Snow 15cm, Rain 30-40 mm. Hopefully I will wake up to a wet ground and clean vehicle with no snow in sight.

Time to start my Eclipse Cab

cheers


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2017)

Well it looks like the weather has improved its aim on us. Blizzard warning takes effect in about an hour and lasts until Wed evening. Storm total now around 2 feet or so...............I hope they are wrong again.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like they were wrong here - at least mostly. Got 2+ inches of sleet it appears so far - it was supposed to be heavy snow overnight. Looks like we will have a couple inches of snow by this afternoon though. Kind of a dud here - a messy dud, but a dud nonetheless. It'll be far worse north/west of here though.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got some snow here. It was about 6" at 4:00... at 7:30, it looks like about a foot or more.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Upon further review, it looks like I'm in a very small section that has been almost all sleet/ice, surrounded by areas that are snow. Just a mile or two away, it looks like has been most or all snow. 

Our neighbors moved overseas last summer and left their snowblower with us. Thought I'd have a chance to use it (even fired it up after work last night). Looks like I'll be chopping my way out instead.


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol, well we were suppose to have 1 - 3" by this morning, we didn't even get a dusting!


----------



## AZMDTed (Mar 14, 2017)

Apparently the storm went up the Chesapeake instead of the coast, which moved many of us into the sleet area. I'd rather have the snow than the ice sheet covering my house. I'm looking at the wind whipping around and not looking forward to trying to clear the driveway later. 

Ice on top of snow, the old dilemma of seeing if the snowblower works best or good old fashioned shovel. I have 120 feet of driveway, I think I will stay under the comforter a bit longer.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 14, 2017)

6 days til spring.


----------



## jmac (Mar 14, 2017)

Bring it on! Cuz that's just what we do here in Erie..

Here's a little bit of the tip of this mornings iceberg that we ride 5 mos out of the year.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 14, 2017)

10 inches out the back door, 12 out the front as of 8 am. Supposed to end by Noon. Since wifey was still in training she didn't have to stay overnight in a nearby hotel, so we all just slept in. Making 2 lbs of thick cut bacon, some eggs, toast and french toast on ho-made bread. We'll all start taking shifts on the 200 ft driveway, hoping to get most of it cleared before the high winds hit, though if we wait some will be cleared by the wind, the issue is with the pile that will form at the bottom of the driveway. Everyone be safe!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 14, 2017)

Pictures, or it didn't happen....

Not as bad as last years storm, for sure.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've never seen so much snow on my balcony considering I'm about 70 feet up. (5th floor and two garage levels)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCWngsaqy1I[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Got some ho-made bread going a little over an hour ago. Will go out and clear shortly, though its started to snow again - we are pretty much done though.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 14, 2017)

Our snow stopped falling around Noon. Had the driveway cleared by 12:30. Ready for a nap or bottling a batch of wine and a batch of beer. Good thing I am not drinking any alcohol, one glass and I'd be out for the count...zzzzzzz. Meatballs made and the Ragu started, kitchen smelling pretty wonderful.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2017)

We ended up with about 1.5 inches of sleet and a couple inches of snow. The storm tracking further west significantly reduced the impact here. Still it was a pain in the arse to shovel that wet, heavy muck. Meatballs and sauce going here. Bread rising. I'm ready for dinner now.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2017)

I am not going out in this to take pictures. You couldn't see anything if I did. Only about 6 inches so far in 3 or so hours but the wind is up to almost 30 mph with higher expected. Visibility is about 100 feet and going down quickly. Expecting another 8 inches by midnight and another 8 to 12 by morning. A number of years ago we had 3 storms like this in 5 days and ended up with 5 to 6 feet of snow. More than one roof went in with that mess before they could be cleared. I lost a 28 by 50 foot building in those storms. Wish I still had it here. I didn't want to worry about that when I designed and built my house so I installed trusses rated at 90 psf load. 

To make matters worse with this storm, my tractor to clear the 500 foot plus driveway has a flat tire on it ( filled with calcium chloride for weight). I tried to see if it would take and hold air and the air hose split in two with the cold weather! I'm hoping my brother can drive over from the other side of the farm with his 4 wheel drive 100 hp tractor and snowblower tomorrow. I'm sure he is uneasy as he has 12 greenhouses needing to endure the snow load. He can turn on heat in all of them to help the snow to slide off but these big storms have caved in a couple over the years. Of course he has plants going in one of them already. That one is 30 by 150 feet and he begins plants in it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh my goodness, Rich. I hope it all holds!!


----------



## danr (Mar 14, 2017)

0h,about 3 feet of snow here in central NY-started bout 4 am just after 5 pm now.supposed to keep on till some time tomorrow.


----------



## Bodenski (Mar 14, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> We ended up with about 1.5 inches of sleet and a couple inches of snow. The storm tracking further west significantly reduced the impact here. Still it was a pain in the arse to shovel that wet, heavy muck. Meatballs and sauce going here. Bread rising. I'm ready for dinner now.



Yeah, a couple of inches of wet sleet to shovel today was all we had. At least the 10th grader was home from school and could help out. I would have loved a lot more, but this isn't the year for it apparently.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Mar 14, 2017)

I got out of DC just in time! I left from Reagan Airport at 6:45 AM Eastern Time yesterday flying to LAX. Arrived in LA at 10 AM Pacific Time. According to the flight boards they were already cancelling and delaying flights to and from Philadelphia, Boston and DC, not to mention NYC.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2017)

The snow has mostly ended here now and I think we got right around 24 inches- maybe a bit more, maybe a bit less. The news says Morrisonville where I am at got 32 inches and maybe it is. Hard to tell with it all blowing around. I haven't gone out into it yet so I haven't got great pictures yet but here are a couple taken from the back door, which I can't open yet enough to get out. The last ones are a couple pictures from a friend who is between Mount Van Hovenburg and the Ski Jumps in Lake Placid. The snow had been down to nothing, now look at the Adirondack chairs.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2017)

Here is something a nephew shared from The Weather Channel AMHQ.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks like you are a member of the club!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 15, 2017)

Woke up to about 12" of fresh snow. It is coming down at a pretty good pace right now. By the time I finished snow blowing the driveway there was another inch where I started. And I thought I was done with snow blowing this year. 

Persistent lake effect snow especially from Buffalo northward, will start to taper this afternoon. Bitterly cold wind chill lingers.

BUFFALO AIRPORT 16.0" 800 AM 3/15 NWS OFFICE

I'm happy not to join the 30" club.


----------



## hardworkin (Mar 15, 2017)

The day after in central PA..... 15 inches of snow yesterday... today its 20 degrees F with a windchill of 5. This is crazy.. a couple weeks ago it was 72 degrees and we got the motorcycles out. I WANT SPRINGTIME!!!
(I tried to add a video but I got a attachment token error !?! )


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 15, 2017)

We won't be swimming soon here.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 15, 2017)

Larryh86GT said:


> We won't be swimming soon here.



...and I thought you were a Polar Bear Club member.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 15, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> ...and I thought you were a Polar Bear Club member.


No. More of a Caribbean beach member.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 15, 2017)

The high today is going to be 69 degrees. On the one hand, I'm jealous of all the snow you guys are getting. It being this warm in Feb and March makes me shudder to guess how many days over 100 we will have this summer. On the other hand, I'll be putting plants in the ground in the garden this week...so there's that....


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2017)

If I put plants in the garden this week, I would have to just place them in the garden because there is no way I could even find the soil let alone dig into it! LOL


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 15, 2017)

grapeman said:


> If I put plants in the garden this week, I would have to just place them in the garden because there is no way I could even find the soil let alone dig into it! LOL



Let me help you with that.


----------

